
Xkcd Comics in Dark Mode - phlmn
https://xkcd-dark.now.sh/2165
======
Causality1
I'm usually a "dark mode your whole life" kind of person but those seem
significantly less readable than the normal color scheme. I don't think his
font works well in white-on-black.

------
siidooloo
I want dark mode to make the interface fade away more. I don’t really like
when the content is changed with it.

